# Music Video recorded with Canon 2ti



## DaLor (Nov 27, 2011)

I recorded these videos with a Canon 2ti. I am using this camera for mainly making my music videos.


These are my first 2 attempts at making music videos.
Let me know what you guys think. Constructive cristism, and advice on how to get better quality is welcomed.


Thanks

Noise- My 1st video






Superstar- 2nd video





Follow me on twitter- @Dalor​


----------



## tevo (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Derrel (Nov 27, 2011)

Please do NOT INCLUDE out of focus footage where your cheezy d-slr is hunting to find focus. Bad,bad,bad focus makes it look like a novice shot the footage....video footage is FREE to re-shoot....when a shot turns out like crap, do NOT include it in the final cut of the video!!! When the camera is actively hunting for focus--throw that shot AWAY!!!!


----------



## tevo (Nov 27, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Please do NOT INCLUDE out of focus footage where your cheezy d-slr is hunting to find focus. Bad,bad,bad focus makes it look like a novice shot the footage....video footage is FREE to re-shoot....when a shot turns out like crap, do NOT include it in the final cut of the video!!! When the camera is actively hunting for focus--throw that shot AWAY!!!!



NO.


----------



## TMBPhotography (Nov 27, 2011)

superstar has too many cuts to a black screen. hurts my eyes. makes me nautious.


----------



## JustinFore (Nov 27, 2011)

The camera work is quite novice...there is no amount of crazy after effects that can fix it.  You need to convert the camera to full manual if you want high quality video.  Watching the camera auto adjusting the exposure is horrible.  Looks like you're shooting some of the footage at difference frame rates (i.e. some of the stuff looks like 60fps)...shoot everything in 1080p24 on that camera...and lock down your shutter speed to 1/50.  You also need a faster lens...open up the aperture to create some depth...and manual focusing is mandatory.

Spend some time with the camera, get up to speed on how to properly set up a DSLR for video before your next shoot, and you'll be far improved.


----------



## tevo (Nov 27, 2011)

TMBPhotography said:


> superstar has too many cuts to a black screen. hurts my eyes. makes me nautious.


nauseous *


----------



## TMBPhotography (Nov 28, 2011)

tevo said:


> TMBPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > superstar has too many cuts to a black screen. hurts my eyes. makes me nautious.
> ...



haha thank you. brain fart there.


----------



## Jesse11 (Nov 30, 2011)

video footage is FREE to re-shoot.there is no amount of crazy after effects that can fix it.  You need to  convert the camera to full manual if you want high quality video.


----------



## jimbotexas (Dec 2, 2011)

I say not bad for a first and second effort. I've certainly seen much worse. It appears that you wanted to try a lot of different effects and I would caution against that; develop a theme and stick with it. I agree that several black cuts in the second video were really too long or too much.

Though they need work, the fact that you submitted them for feedback is a crucial step in learning the craft and creating better results. That's a good thing. Keep at it.


----------



## DaLor (Dec 7, 2011)

jimbotexas said:


> I say not bad for a first and second effort. I've certainly seen much worse. It appears that you wanted to try a lot of different effects and I would caution against that; develop a theme and stick with it. I agree that several black cuts in the second video were really too long or too much.
> 
> Though they need work, the fact that you submitted them for feedback is a crucial step in learning the craft and creating better results. That's a good thing. Keep at it.




thanks for the feedback, I will def try to grow and work on perfecting this craft which isnt a talent of mine. I'm just trying to get better and the best way to get better is to face the fire lol.


----------



## DaLor (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks to everyone who took time to check the videos out


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes--face the fire!! Sounds like you have the stones to appreciate that "'attaboy!" and "nice vid!" types of comments really do nothing to help you get better. I suggest that if you want to make your own videos, that you buy a book or two on cinema or film-making techniques and really study how to do film-making...there are a few cinema terms like 180 degree line, mis en scene, jump cut, medium shot, establishing shot, montage, etc...that you really ought to understand. Videos are a really HUGE part of the music industry today. I like watching "some videos". I spend a reasonable amount of time on YouTube watching videos of my favorite performers, and a really GOOD video can elevate an average song....but an average video can KILL even a great song...

One of the things I think that makes so,so,so many videos bad is really fast cutting, like lots of 1- and 2- and 3-second shots...fine for effects on occasion, but a lot of younger video directors (who I call 'videots') use these types of ultra-quick shots far too much, and end up making videos that are just sickening to watch. The next time you watch a video, count how long each scene appears on-screen; and then ask yourself. "Am I left feeling visually satisfied? Or am I pissed that the director cut the shot too quickly?" I think you might see that the better videos have slightly longer, more visually-rewarding scenes that do not constantly leave the viewer left feeling jerked around.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 7, 2011)

As Derrel has touched on, you are suffering from sporadic and non-cohesive elements throughout your videos. They're all just kind of spliced together all willy-nilly until you have something that is the length of the song you wrote. They don't hold interest in the viewer, they don't keep the viewer wanting to watch till the end. Here's a video I saw recently that I thought did a good job of pulling the viewer in, and getting them interested in the surroundings and the allure of this man in all black constantly walking away from the camera. The producers did an excellent job of keeping the theme consistent and the distance from camera to subject roughly the same. 






Now I am not suggesting that a video of this nature would work well for a hip hop song, but the editing and techniques used should also be noted. For example, the camera switching to a different view at the end of a measure to go along with the music.


----------

